# Bestes DS für reine DatenFP



## Blumenkind (30. September 2003)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren, was eurer Meinung nach das beste Dateisystem für eine reine Datenfestplatte ist.
Also es ist ne IBM 120gb HD, auf die nur Daten, wie sagen wir mal mp3/mpg/avi usw. Dateien abgelegt werden.
Ich dachte zu erst natürlich an FAT32, doch dann erinnerte ich mich an schon einige Crashs von FAT32 HDs. Mit NTFS habe ich kaum Erfahrungen (gerade mal ein halbes Jahr die root Part. mit NTFS), da ich noch nicht wirklich die Features von NTFS nutzen konnte bzw. brauchte.

Im Moment fallen mir auch nicht mehr FSs ein, außer noch ext2/3 reiserfs etc. Aber damit kommt Windows leider nicht klar.
Also brauche ich etwas Universelles

Grüße BK


----------



## eViLaSh (2. Oktober 2003)

eigentlich egal...

NTFS oder FAT32...

was anderes würd ich jetzt nicht sagen !


----------



## dfd1 (2. Oktober 2003)

Kommt ganz darauf an, welches OS du hast, in wie weit du die HD noch in anderen OS brauchst.

Ist es rein eine NT-Basierendes System (WinNT, 2k, XP) würd ich NTFS nehmen, da schneller, neuer, und besser mit grösseren Datenmengen umgegangen werden kann.

Willst du aber auch mit z.B. Win9x, ME oder gar Linux zugreiffen, nimm FAT32, da die alle dieses FS problemlos unterstützen.

Kommt eben auf die Umgebung an.

PS: Über das Netzwerk ist es egal, ob du noch mit anderen OS darauf zugreiffen willst. Das managet alles dein OS auf dem System. Über Netzwerk kann z.B. ein 9x-Rechner auf ein WinXP mit NTFS zugreiffen oder gar auf ein Linux mit ext2/3 oder was auch immer.


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blumenkind _
> *
> Im Moment fallen mir auch nicht mehr FSs ein, außer noch ext2/3 reiserfs etc.*


JFS, XFS, UFS, minixfs usw usf

Aber auch damit kommt Windows nicht klar, welche Schande


----------



## Blumenkind (2. Oktober 2003)

Also die HD wird unter WindowsXP und Mandrake 9.2RC2 genutzt.
Habe die HD nun schon in FAT32 konvertiert, da ich den Platz umgehend brauchte:/

Leider ist mir aufgefallen, dass die HD ungewöhnlich langsam beim kopieren und verschieben von Daten ist.
Das ganze System fängt an zu laggen, wenn der Windows EXPLORER läuft.
Dieses Phänomen ist mir nur bei der neuen HD aufgefallen, die andern Part reagieren blitzschnell.

Hier  mal ein Überblick über die LWe

Beste Grüße BK


----------



## dfd1 (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blumenkind _
> *Also die HD wird unter WindowsXP und Mandrake 9.2RC2 genutzt.
> Habe die HD nun schon in FAT32 konvertiert, da ich den Platz umgehend brauchte:/
> 
> Leider ist mir aufgefallen, dass die HD ungewöhnlich langsam beim kopieren und verschieben von Daten ist.Beste Grüße BK *



Nur so ne Frage: Wird die HD ausgebaut und bei Mandrake eingebaut, oder via Netzwerk zugegriffen? Im 2. Fall würd ich NTFS empfehlen.

Wegen der Geschwindigkeit: Was für eine HD hast du genau 120 GB ist ja die Grösse, was auch noch relevant ist, ist der Hersteller, die RPM, und den Anschluss (letzeres wird wohl IDE, evnt. ATA100 sein).


----------



## Blumenkind (3. Oktober 2003)

Windows und Mandrake laufen auf demselben Rechner.
Also eine HD mit Win und Daten drauf, eine andere nur fuer Daten (120gb, IBM/Hitachi, ATA100, 7.200rpm, 8MB Cache) und noch eine kleine 20er WD 5.400rpm nur fuer MDK!

Alle HDs sind an den ATA100 Bus meines A7V133a angeschlossen.

Dieses Ruckeln tritt vorallem auf, wenn ich in einen Ordner gehe, in dem rund 40GB Daten vorhanden sind.
Aufgefallen ist mir außerdem, dass das Erstellungsdatum im WinEXPL SEHR SEHR langsam angezeigt wird, also erst nach ein paar Minuten werden alle Daten der Dateien angezeigt. Nur danach ruckelt es leider auch noch wenn ich auf die Daten zugreife.

Die 120er HD ist zusammen mit der 80er HD(WinXP und Daten drauf) an einen Bus angeschlossen, sprich PrimIDE.

Das sind so ziemlich alle Infos, die ich im Moment liefern kann. vielleicht fällt mir ja demnächst noch mehr auf!

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

